

Tutorial to Create a QR Code with your Logo in the middle using ASP.Net C# - MarkJHagan
http://markhagan.me/Samples/Create_QR_Code_With_Logo_ASPNet

======
MarkJHagan
If you guys have any feedback or recommendations for new videos, I would love
to hear it!

